
Show HN: A site where people help each other find great products and gift ideas - Shopopotamus
https://shopopotamus.com
======
masonic
It's just a wrapper for affiliate links to other vendors.

~~~
Shopopotamus
we do make money on some of the links but I hope it's much more then that.
People can ask for help finding something, collect and talk about things they
are interested in and discover things they may not have found. They can follow
people of similar interest or make private pages that they share only with
certain people. Also, we only have affiliate deals with a handful of stores
but people can post suggestions from anywhere on the web. We have no
advertising or sponsored content and don't track people so that is what we
decided on for a revenue model. There are plenty of pages and wishlists where
all of the products are not for one of the stores we have affiliates
agreements with, the goal is to establish a community of helpful people but we
still need a revenue model.

~~~
masonic
It has _only_ Amazon listings (among the dozens I checked) and all have the
same affiliate tag (sp128-20). That's an odd definition of "community".

~~~
Shopopotamus
It does not only have Amazon listings, people can post from any site the wish.
They all have the same affiliate tag because the url is generated
automatically by Amazon's API. One of the reasons that there is a large number
of Amazon products is because that is the first part of our product search,
another is it's the biggest store in the world.

------
Shopopotamus
I made this site so that people could get together and ask for ideas on what
to get for a gift, share interesting things they find and save what they like.
So far, people have told me that it's been very helpful, especially now while
they are trying to figure out what to get for people on their holiday lists.
It's been growing steadily (even though I completely botched the product hunt
launch) but am looking for thoughts as I want to make it as helpful as
possible. Thanks for looking.

